# fresh water crocodile (yearling) wont eat



## Crunk369 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just abit worried about my yearling freshie hasnt eaten in a few months and spits out the food that i put in his mouth, how long can they last without food??? i have searched the net and cant find ne answers, is there a better way to go about trying to feed him?


----------



## baxtor (Aug 3, 2010)

can you give some details regarding water temps, enclosure design, food being offered etc.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Aug 3, 2010)

try emailing australian reptile park abt it they could give u some tips


----------



## Crunk369 (Aug 3, 2010)

4ft tank with a ledge, water temp set on 30, trying to feed it chicken which it ate all the time when i first got him


----------



## melluvssnakes (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey mate, where are you from and what kind of licence do you have to get a freshie?


----------



## baxtor (Aug 3, 2010)

Crunk369 said:


> 4ft tank with a ledge, water temp set on 30, trying to feed it chicken which it ate all the time when i first got him



Have you tried a change?. Try a suitable size pinkie rat maybe. Has your croc been getting a calcium supplement? I run my water temp at 28 and everything is good, I don't know if a couple of degrees would make a difference but might be worth a try.


----------



## Spotless (Aug 3, 2010)

try putting a goldfish in there.. give him something to hunt for... maybe he just doesnt like eating and being watched.


----------



## Crocodylus78 (Aug 22, 2010)

Could be a few things causing the problem. 

Are you running any water filters of any sort? 

Are you feeding it in the water or out of the water? 

Do you have any heat globes or UV globes on the land area for him to bask under?


----------



## Matt-and-Jo (Aug 22, 2010)

offer him live goldfish put them in the tank, thats how i use to feed my little freshies, get the cheap feeder goldfish for about $1.50


----------



## bfg23 (Aug 23, 2010)

Unless you dust the chicken he is probably low on calcium too.

I feed my freshie just about entirely on fuzzy mice and goldfish, with red meat every now and then. 

The need to the food in its mouth? How long have you been trying to assist feed it for?

Also what are your temps under the basking light.


----------

